# Tomb King power level



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey guys, as some of you know I just got started in Fantasy and I went with the Kings simply because of the fluff and the look of the models (VC was a close second with the new models let me tell you) but I am interesting in hearing from the more experienced players on this topic. Where would you put the current TK armybook in terms of competitive ability? Tier 1, 3, 5000?


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Tier-2.

TKs do not have the uber combos or over the top phases of the game, but they are the most synergystic (lol, new word?) army in the game. This enables them to compete even though they often do not have anything to trump the stronger armies. 

Honestly, I do not see the TKs getting a massacre win against any competent general, and this more than anything keeps them out of tier-1.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

That's interesting Hesp. I've heard from a few people that I know personally that Tomb Kings are certainly a Tier 1 army, especially when using the Casket of Souls. Could you (or someone else) name a few Tier 1 armies and why they're superior to Tomb Kings?


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Thats actually a tricky a question. I think that on the whole TK have taken a back seat. If you want to be competetive then the army is very prescribed, ie casket, lots of magic, tomb guard and shooting. The freedom to mix combos is not there anymore. Its interesting to look at the VC book in comparrison, it really does seem the new undead totally outstrip the old. That said i have won two out of two games against VC using TK, i noticed that low Ld of vampires (1500pt game) and challenged then vamp generals unit until the vampire had nowhere to hide, he promptly killed my prince died from the curse and then i won. :biggrin: Both times same trick. Chariots also deserve a mention they have always done well for me (just watch those dwarf/ empire gun lines).

All in all TK are a tier 2 army with options for a persistant general to make them tier 1.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

As cool a model as the Casket it, I don't know about it being all that effective. I very rarely get to use it. Of course, I do get to use the other incantations because the opponent generally saves dice for the casket so....


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

The Wraithlord said:


> As cool a model as the Casket it, I don't know about it being all that effective. I very rarely get to use it. Of course, I do get to use the other incantations because the opponent generally saves dice for the casket so....


People almost always hold back dice to deal with the Casket, so it's being effective just by letting you get off your other spells off.


----------



## fool injected (Sep 14, 2008)

Actually I think the TK are towards the bottom tier. I too love their fluff. The last few armies, HE, Demons, & VC have really raised the bar for army strengths.

The TK will get a boost once their new army book comes out. I am not sure when that is.


----------

